# Playing Card



## cinnamon457 (Nov 4, 2011)

where can I find blank playing cards to sublimate and also where can I find the blanks to sublimate watches??


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I don't know about the watches, but blank playing cards for sublimation sounds expensive for a deck of 52, considering what folks like Rowmark gets for their white polyester.

I don't do playing cards, per se, but I've handled similar projects by taking my artwork to a local high-end copy center that has polyester sheets (so-called synthetic paper). Choose a thickness, like 10 mil, that you like best. Have them run off your cards on their color copiers, single or double sided, then cut them up. I have a corner cutter to make rounded corners. If you do a lot of these, you can get a die made so this work goes faster.

Synthetic paper is now what most restaurants are using to make disposable drink coasters, menus, placemats, and other items.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

cinnamon457 said:


> where can I find blank playing cards to sublimate and also where can I find the blanks to sublimate watches??


Don't sublimate those ... try these 

Make Your Own Photo Playing Cards

Customized or Personalized Playing Cards Starting at Just $9.99

Custom Playing Cards | Personalized Playing Card Deck, Make Your Own Online


----------

